# [Sep 7, 2011] A CALL TO ACTION SEPTEMBER 7TH & 8TH, 2011 – THE HYDRAULIC... (Philadelphia, PA)



## Otto the anarchist (Aug 14, 2011)

A CALL TO ACTION SEPTEMBER 7TH & 8TH, 2011 – THE HYDRAULIC FRACTURING INDUSTRY CONVERGES ON PHILLIDELPHIA & SO DO WE. The Marcellus Shale Coalition, a powerful gas industry lobbying group, is staging a major conference in Philadelphia on Sept. 7th and 8th. CEOs from Chesapeake Energy, Range Resources, and CONSOL are confirmed participants, along with other irresponsible gas drilling giants. Dubbed “Shale Gas Insight,” this is not only a key trade show for the industry, but also an expression of its political muscle. Former PA governor and U.S. Homeland Security Secretary Tom Ridge, now a paid gas industry “advisor,” will deliver the keynote. Other pro-fracking politicians are expected to appear. The Marcellus Earth First! Network is asking affinity groups, aboveground groups, and individuals who wish to see an end to fracking, no compromise, to come to Philadelphia and use direct action and a diversity of tactics to end to hydraulic fracturing. The conference will be taking place on the 7th at Pennsylvania Convention Center Arch Street Philadelphia, PA 19104 United States Phone: 215.391.1630 The day after, September 8th, 2011 the group Protecting Our Waters (http://protectingourwaters.com) will be hosting a people’s conference to propel the anti-fracking movement forward and a NO DRILLING NO COMPROMISE! Voice is needed. The people’s conference will feature: • Affected families, movement leaders, experts, and entertainers • An interfaith ceremony blessing all endangered rivers and watersheds • A free concert on the banks of the Delaware River For those in need of housing for the action Protecting Our Waters is working with allies and interfaith networks to secure free solidarity housing for those travelling to Philadelphia for this Landmark event. To contact them please call or e-mail Protecting Our Waters at [email protected] | 215.391.1630 Radical contact information in Philly A-Space 4722 Baltimore Ave, Philadelphia PA 19143 215 727-0882 Devine Bike Church 3916 Locust Walk Philadelphia, PA 19104 215-386-0316 Lancaster Avenue Autonomous Zone (LAVA) 4134 Lancaster Ave. Philadelphia, PA 19143 215.387.6155 Wooden Shoe Books 704 South St. Philadelphia, PA 19147 215 413-0999 Greenpeace Office 232 S. 4th Street Philadelphia, PA THEN GO TO NEW YORK, NEW YORK TO OCCUPY WALL STREET ON SEPTEMBER 17TH 2011 TAKEN FROM ADBUSTERS.ORG Alright you 90,000 redeemers, rebels and radicals out there, A worldwide shift in revolutionary tactics is underway right now that bodes well for the future. The spirit of this fresh tactic, a fusion of Tahrir with the acampadas of Spain, is captured in this quote: "The antiglobalization movement was the first step on the road. Back then our model was to attack the system like a pack of wolves. There was an alpha male, a wolf who led the pack, and those who followed behind. Now the model has evolved. Today we are one big swarm of people." — Raimundo Viejo, Pompeu Fabra University Barcelona, Spain The beauty of this new formula, and what makes this novel tactic exciting, is its pragmatic simplicity: we talk to each other in various physical gatherings and virtual people's assemblies … we zero in on what our one demand will be, a demand that awakens the imagination and, if achieved, would propel us toward the radical democracy of the future … and then we go out and seize a square of singular symbolic significance and put our asses on the line to make it happen. The time has come to deploy this emerging stratagem against the greatest corrupter of our democracy: Wall Street, the financial Gomorrah of America. On September 17, we want to see 20,000 people flood into lower Manhattan, set up tents, kitchens, peaceful barricades and occupy Wall Street for a few months. Once there, we shall incessantly repeat one simple demand in a plurality of voices. Tahrir succeeded in large part because the people of Egypt made a straightforward ultimatum – that Mubarak must go – over and over again until they won. Following this model, what is our equally uncomplicated demand? The most exciting candidate that we've heard so far is one that gets at the core of why the American political establishment is currently unworthy of being called a democracy: we demand that Barack Obama ordain a Presidential Commission tasked with ending the influence money has over our representatives in Washington. It's time for DEMOCRACY NOT CORPORATOCRACY, we're doomed without it. This demand seems to capture the current national mood because cleaning up corruption in Washington is something all Americans, right and left, yearn for and can stand behind. If we hang in there, 20,000-strong, week after week against every police and National Guard effort to expel us from Wall Street, it would be impossible for Obama to ignore us. Our government would be forced to choose publicly between the will of the people and the lucre of the corporations. This could be the beginning of a whole new social dynamic in America, a step beyond the Tea Party movement, where, instead of being caught helpless by the current power structure, we the people start getting what we want whether it be the dismantling of half the 1,000 military bases America has around the world to the reinstatement of the Glass-Steagall Act or a three strikes and you're out law for corporate criminals. Beginning from one simple demand – a presidential commission to separate money from politics – we start setting the agenda for a new America. Post a comment and help each other zero in on what our one demand will be. And then let's screw up our courage, pack our tents and head to Wall Street with a vengeance September 17. For the wild, Culture Jammers HQ


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

fuck wish i could be there


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

i will do my best to be there, i'll be in the philly area around the 4th


----------

